# PLASTIC OR GLASS BOTTLE?



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

I've got Koda drinking from a water bottle. However, I've heard that glass bottles are best, especially for eye stain prevention. The one I'm using is Lixit's plastic bottle. Is this fine? Or should I be buying a glass one? If so, do you all know of a great glass water bottle? I know Lixit has one out there, however, in order for it not to drip, you must fill the bottle up to the top. (This is quite wasteful, as I change the water out daily and I only use Desani water.) I also heard that the glass one with the black rubber stopper leaks a bunch.

What's your thoughts on this?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use a regular water bottle (like Ozarka or Aquafina) which screws
into a nozzle that is really well made. It never drips.
I know someone posted the link to it on this board but I've misplaced it.
I improvised a hanger on my cupboard door
to attach the bottle. It will work on most cupboards.
It's meant to attach to a cage or crate. I just pulled the body of the
hanger down straight and attached it to that. Voila. 
My dogs don't have eye stain from the bottles. I don't know about
the Lixit plastic. I've used glass in the past.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I use this water bottle. It sounds like the same one that Brit uses. It is great! It never leaks! We have found that smart water sports bottle work nicely. I know that other on the forum use this water bottle and recommend it as well.
Water Bottle


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I use this water bottle. It sounds like the same one that Brit uses. It is great! It never leaks! We have found that smart water sports bottle work nicely. I know that other on the forum use this water bottle and recommend it as well.
> Water Bottle
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the water bottle I use. It works great!


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=434076
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do have one of these as it was on my breeders web site store. However, I've noticed that Koda tends to cry at times and then starts biting the nozzle. When I walk up to it, it's been stuck and doesn't allow for an easy water flow. I always have to touch it a few times to get it flowing once again. I don't want to be gone and have the poor lil' guy begging for water. So I've switched to the lixit bottle and yet I wonder if the plastic is ok.
Hummmm...............


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, that's the one! I have it in pink. I love it. No leaking!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You mean the blue one gets stuck? I haven't had that happen. I do
wash the nozzle in soapy water every few days as they can get crumbs
or saliva built up on the nozzle. Maybe that's what causes the sticking?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

That's the one I have and I don't seem to be able to find a bottle to fit it now. It also started leaking. Would love to get it working again.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Missy&Maggie said:


> I use this water bottle. It sounds like the same one that Brit uses. It is great! It never leaks! We have found that smart water sports bottle work nicely. I know that other on the forum use this water bottle and recommend it as well.
> Water Bottle


:blink: Did a double take.... Do they like Raspberry water? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd say glass one is probably better because most of the plastic water bottle is not made to be reused (especially those we use for convenience). I think most of the adapter is standardized, so both plastic/glass should fit just fine. About tear stain... I wish I can say glass will work the magic. I used glass bottle the day I got my pup... I don't see any difference regarding tear stain. Ugh! They eat the same food; drink the same water. One has tear stain and one doesn't.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Where can I find a glass bottle that fits it? Any suggestions?


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I got mine actually from the grocery store... I believe it's a club soda bottle. It's a smaller bottle and work out perfectly for my two girls. I wash the bottle and change the water everyday... seems to be the right size for two malts to drink for a day.


----------

